# Bluetooth interface on E46 - started when?



## Silo325 (Nov 2, 2006)

I bought a 2004 325Cic. Mine did not come with the manual. 

Questions
1) When did the bluetooth feature get added to the 325 business radio?
2) If mine does not have it, is there an upgrade?
3) Any place you can download the radio manual for a 2004?

Thanks Scott


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

The bluetooth I believe was added with the combined assist/bluetooth module - I think it went in production with the 2005 model year. With 2004 they added assist, but it didn't have bluetooth. I added BT module myself to my 04 325xi, and had to remove the assist module cause they use the same connector (not a big loss since the assist 1 year subscription had expired by then)


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Silo325 said:


> I bought a 2004 325Cic. Mine did not come with the manual.
> 
> Questions
> 1) When did the bluetooth feature get added to the 325 business radio?
> ...


1) The OEM Bluetooth is not in the radio, it is in a separate module, be part of the Assist Telephone Control Unit (TCU) module or a stand alone module ULF. There was no OEM Bluetooth in the Assist for MY2004 E46's.

2) Your best bet is an ULF: www.bimmernav.com

Your car is already wired for it.

3) Register in the Owner's Circle at www.bmwusa.com, or ask the dealer that you bought your car for a copy.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

We also offer the ULFs on our site:

*BMW Bluetooth "546" 9th Generation ULF Module*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_153_156&products_id=304

BTW - we are shipping the 10th Gen models as of a few weeks ago.


----------

